# Fluffy Possums?



## dems4me

In advance, I apologize for not categorizing this thread but I didn't see an animal thread for "other critters"

Anyways, I have a female possum living in the barn who apparently only had one possum in her litter... usually possums aren't the cutiest of critters but she and her baby is... except the baby looks to be about a month or two old and momma possum is very, very fat, and fluffy and has white, orange and grey fluffy fur patches... not at all like the grey wiry haired possums...  She does have some but she looks more like a cat and so does her baby.... she has the prettiest of markings and her long nose is all white as is her tail.  Is there such a thing as Calico possums :shrug:  She's very friendy but very timid and shy.  

It's the funniest thing when I go in the barn, she'll run and hide behind something only about a third of her size... but like a child... if they can't see you - they assume you don't see them.... albeit long body and tail in full view....   Anyone ever hear of fluffy white, orange and grey patched possums :shrug: What kind of toys or treates would a baby possum like to play with :shrug:


----------



## huntr1

Asian Ship Rat


----------



## dems4me

huntr1 said:
			
		

> Asian Ship Rat




Really?  How in the world would I get one of those :shrug:


This one has a long snot - different than a rat's :shrug:


----------



## baileydog

Awesome, what are you going to do with them.


----------



## dems4me

baileydog said:
			
		

> Awesome, what are you going to do with them.




I havn't had time to look it up... are they rare :shrug:


----------



## dems4me

I've looked it up... these are the size of possums... not rats and they have fluffy hair... like cotton...


----------



## dems4me

dems4me said:
			
		

> Really?  How in the world would I get one of those :shrug:
> 
> 
> This one has a long snot - different than a rat's :shrug:



Hunter... I've done more researching and this doesn't have the mouse looking ears... these are possum ears on the critter I have in the barn


----------



## danceintherain

Cool story. Sounds like something you could only find in St. Mary's County. There is a local wild animal rehabilitator if you are interested PM me and I will give you her number.


----------



## dems4me

danceintherain said:
			
		

> Cool story. Sounds like something you could only find in St. Mary's County. There is a local wild animal rehabilitator if you are interested PM me and I will give you her number.




I'll pass, I don't mind having her and her baby around... I just don't know what the heck kind of breed this is... it's in Charles County BTW..


----------



## danceintherain

Opossum fur coloring is most commonly gray, but can range from white and cinnamon to black. Baby opossums are usually born between the months of February and June.


----------



## dems4me

danceintherain said:
			
		

> Opossum fur coloring is most commonly gray, but can range from white and cinnamon to black. Baby opossums are usually born between the months of February and June.




hmmm.... the little one is too little to have been born in june.. :shrug: not unless she carried it in her pouch for a few months. :shrug:  The mother, baby bond is very much present.... the baby when I see it, see's me and will always run to her fat momma who thinks she is hiding...   What kind of toys or treats do they like :shrug:


----------



## Club'nBabySeals

> I just don't know what the heck kind of breed this is




When in doubt blame the Power Plant.


----------



## dems4me

Club'nBabySeals said:
			
		

> When in doubt blame the Power Plant.




  I don't live near a power plant... but I do blame the power plant for some of the crabs I get out of the Patuxent...


----------



## dems4me

appyday said:
			
		

> Dems...ARE YOU HIGH? put down the glue and step back..




No just  as to what unidentified species is living out in the barn :shrug:

Have you seen any of these fluffy possums :shrug:


----------



## MerF

I demand pics.


----------



## dems4me

MerF said:
			
		

> I demand pics.





I don't have any... I take it none of y'all have these fluffy creatures running around :shrug:


----------



## Tomcat

It's a skinny Jackalope that has shed it's antlers


----------



## dems4me

Tomcat said:
			
		

> It's a skinny Jackalope that has shed it's antlers




No


----------



## Hello6

First of all, I must mock you for *snot*, it's snout.

With that out of my system, and Christmas it my heart, I have seen on Animal Planet, a pet possum that was all white fluffy and cute.  Yes, they are a little dense in the smarts department, which is probably why you feel a bond with it. 

As far as toys for it, go with what you'd give a small dog.  I seem to remember them liking cat food and  dog treats and maybe cut up apples and crickets, other fruits and nuts.  They are omnivores.


----------



## dems4me

Hello6 said:
			
		

> First of all, I must mock you for *snot*, it's snout.
> 
> With that out of my system, and Christmas it my heart, I have seen on Animal Planet, a pet possum that was all white fluffy and cute.  Yes, they are a little dense in the smarts department, which is probably why you feel a bond with it.
> 
> As far as toys for it, go with what you'd give a small dog.  I seem to remember them liking cat food and  dog treats and maybe cut up apples and crickets, other fruits and nuts.  They are omnivores.




 this one had lots of long snot... 






  j/k  Yes this sounds like it exactly... where in the heck would one of these have came from and a baby which means a father is around.... it eats the cat's food - I know this becuase this is where I see them... and out of curiousity, why would I find a bond with it because it's dimwitted ???


----------



## baileydog

Go to Google and type in   opossums  and they have great sites there.


----------



## Hello6

dems4me said:
			
		

> why would I find a bond with it because it's dimwitted ???


----------



## dems4me

baileydog said:
			
		

> Go to Google and type in   opossums  and they have great sites there.




I've looked and I don't see anything like this...


----------



## jazz lady

dems4me said:
			
		

> out of curiousity, why would I find a bond with it because it's dimwitted ???


w00t!  w00t!  Irony alert! Irony alert!


----------



## Pete

I almost gave your fuzzy opossum's cousin a Firestone tatoo tonight.  In a weak moment I hit the brake and let it waddle on by.


----------



## Hello6

The spirit of Peetza!!


----------



## Pete

Hello6 said:
			
		

> The spirit of Peetza!!


Yup, in the spirit of Petezaa I let the giant yard rat live to spend the night tearing up the neighbors trash cans.


----------



## Vince

Saw one of the critters perched on a fence post in the backyard during the day.  Had to shoot it.


----------



## Hello6

Vince said:
			
		

> Saw one of the critters perched on a fence post in the backyard during the day.  Had to shoot it.



Was it coming straight for you?


----------



## Vince

Hello6 said:
			
		

> Was it coming straight for you?


No it wasn't.  It was out during the daytime.  They are nocturnal type animals.  If they are out during the day, like  the raccoon, they are probably sick, i.e. rabies.  Have seen it in raccoons.  My dogs wanted to fight with it and I didn't want them getting bit.  I don't shoot animals for fun.  Shoot for food or defense.


----------



## jazz lady

Vince said:
			
		

> No it wasn't. It was out during the daytime. They are nocturnal type animals. If they are out during the day, like the raccoon, they are probably sick, i.e. rabies. Have seen it in raccoons. My dogs wanted to fight with it and I didn't want them getting bit. I don't shoot animals for fun. Shoot for food or defense.


My neighbor shot a rabid raccoon in his backyard last week.  His kids were playing out there after school around 3 and the raccoon kept coming towards them.  He hustled the kids inside, got his gun and killed it.


----------



## Vince

jazz lady said:
			
		

> My neighbor shot a rabid raccoon in his backyard last week.  His kids were playing out there after school around 3 and the raccoon kept coming towards them.  He hustled the kids inside, got his gun and killed it.


Normally that possum would have headed for the woods with the dogs barking at it, but this one just stayed on the fence post.  Won't take a chance on that one biting one of my dogs or worse, some kid.


----------



## jazz lady

Vince said:
			
		

> Normally that possum would have headed for the woods with the dogs barking at it, but this one just stayed on the fence post. Won't take a chance on that one biting one of my dogs or worse, some kid.


Exactly.  The raccoon in my neighbor's yard should have hightailed it away from the kids, but it kept coming towards them.  Never take a chance, whether it's your kids or pets.


----------



## dems4me

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Exactly.  The raccoon in my neighbor's yard should have hightailed it away from the kids, but it kept coming towards them.  Never take a chance, whether it's your kids or pets.




This opposum appears to be very nice and timid... not at all aggressive... I had a dream last night that she was a rare exotic breed and I won ribbons for her and everything at an opposum show -- do they exist ?


----------



## Tomcat

Vince said:
			
		

> They are nocturnal type animals.  If they are out during the day, like  the raccoon, they are probably sick, i.e. rabies. .


  Very good point, they are very likely to carry rabies, get rid of it or have someone else come get rid of it for you.


----------



## Vince

The possum is not normally aggressive or mean.  And it's easily scared off.  If you can't scare it off, or it moves toward you, watch out.


----------



## dems4me

Vince said:
			
		

> The possum is not normally aggressive or mean.  And it's easily scared off.  If you can't scare it off, or it moves toward you, watch out.



Thanks but I think animals sense animal lovers... she would never bite me :shrug:


----------



## kwillia

dems4me said:
			
		

> Thanks but I think animals sense animal lovers... she would never bite me :shrug:


We raised a possum from a baby all of three inches long to a full grown brut before we took him to a wildlife preserve... he loooooved seedless grapes.


----------



## dems4me

kwillia said:
			
		

> We raised a possum from a baby all of three inches long to a full grown brut before we took him to a wildlife preserve... he loooooved seedless grapes.




noted thanks -- I'm not good at guessing what critters like... I remember when I first got the goats... someone said they loved grahm crackers... I bought $20.00 worth of grahm crackers -- no interest, then I was told they loved bread.... 8 loves later... nothing, then I was told they love greenbeans.... a case of green been cans later... after about the 10th can and no success one came up and started eating... not the greenbeans but the paper and glue around the can... apparently, I wasn't thinking like a goat... and it was hard to figure out what they would like to eat, albeit siding, drywall, etc... They have since learned to eat just about anything but meat..


----------



## justhangn

appyday said:
			
		

> REMEMBER when I said some people are just nuts :shrug:




Yeah.......go blow in her ear and give her a refill.


----------



## dems4me

appyday said:
			
		

> REMEMBER when I said some people are just nuts :shrug:


----------



## jazz lady

dems4me said:
			
		

> Thanks but I think animals sense animal lovers... she would never bite me :shrug:


Yeah, just keep telling yourself that.    Just make sure you are current on your rabies and tetanus shots.


----------



## pixiegirl

*I want....*

A pet skunk!  I remember seeing them being sold in a flea market in Florida when I was a kid.  I stopped and asked the people about them and they told me they made great pets (like a cat) as long as they'd been depouched.  I've wanted one ever since.


----------



## Vince

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> A pet skunk!  I remember seeing them being sold in a flea market in Florida when I was a kid.  I stopped and asked the people about them and they told me they made great pets (like a cat) as long as they'd been depouched.  I've wanted one ever since.


I like skunks, but I've always wanted a ferret.  Don't think my dogs would go for it though.  They just don't work and play well with others.


----------



## dems4me

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> A pet skunk!  I remember seeing them being sold in a flea market in Florida when I was a kid.  I stopped and asked the people about them and they told me they made great pets (like a cat) as long as they'd been depouched.  I've wanted one ever since.




We had a nutty pet skunk growing up that was debagged.... it was in the 70's and black velvet was in ... I remember who ever walked in with a black velvet purse or shoes or what have you... the skunk would wrestle it away from you and run under the couch and hoard all of it under there... 


Appy -- it is a calico white and grey mother opposum with very fluffy soft hair.... the baby has white, grey and orange like a calico cat.


----------



## pixiegirl

Vince said:
			
		

> I like skunks, but I've always wanted a ferret.  Don't think my dogs would go for it though.  They just don't work and play well with others.



Ferrets are the only thing in the world to date that I've found that I'm allergic to.    One was living in my parents garage a couple years ago and I brought it inside and kept it until I found the owners.  Worse couple days of my life as far as being sick are concerned.  The weird thing is I've heard if you're allergic to ferrets then you should be allergic to cats as well.  no probelms at all with cats.


----------



## jazz lady

here you go, dems 

and another one


----------



## pixiegirl

appyday said:
			
		

> I think basic black and whites are around $150 Rarer colors are more..that is decented. I think they are illegal in MD




They are.  Or you have to have some special permit or something.  I asked when I worked at the vet's office years ago.


----------



## Vince

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Ferrets are the only thing in the world to date that I've found that I'm allergic to.    One was living in my parents garage a couple years ago and I brought it inside and kept it until I found the owners.  Worse couple days of my life as far as being sick are concerned.  The weird thing is I've heard if you're allergic to ferrets then you should be allergic to cats as well.  no probelms at all with cats.


Weird.  I didn't know I was allergic to cats or dogs until I got allergy test done last week.  And I've been around cats or dogs all my life.  My mom always had a cat and now I've got two dogs.  Now I found out I'm allergic to cats, dogs, dust, mold, and some  kind of tree that is supposed to be native to Maryland.  Started my allergy shots this week.


----------



## jazz lady

jazz lady said:
			
		

> and another one


they have cool gifts, too


----------



## dems4me

appyday said:
			
		

> I dont know what to tell you Dems mabie the grey/white opossum has somthing orange on it or pee stains...get a dern pic of your friendly animal and get it over with




I don't have a digital camera   or by golly I would have taken about 150 pics of this thing by now...


----------



## dems4me

appyday said:
			
		

> Sorry Dems.. but it is the truth...get some pics or lets try this..describe it again so we can get a better feel for it..




Actually that kind of reminds me of a joke I played on about 4 or 5 older manly man friends I was hanging out with at pool league several years ago ...... I went to the zoo with my ex fiance' for fun and I ended up taking  lots of pictures of the animals.  

Welll during the downtime at the pool hall, while other players were shooting we were all just sitting around and I decided to pull out the pictures.... I started talking about all these weird critters that were coming into my yard...and here -- LOOK!!! I have pictures of these...  and I would show them the picture and ask... WTF are these :shrug:  

All of the men would make up some BS nonexistant animal instead of saying they didn't know... it was commical... one guy would say it's one of those ughh... such and suchs and haven't seem them in a while around here and then the other guys would all agree with whoever guessed or made something up first...... :

Then I showed them about 12 more criters pictures from the zoo, etc.... I was trying soooo hard not to laugh or say -- do you really think I'm an idiot :shrug:.. It was then that I realized I forgot to hide the picture of the dolphins  and the gig was up...  we all laughed about it and I still tease the guys about it...


----------



## jazz lady

dems4me said:
			
		

> do you really think I'm an idiot :shrug:


yes


----------



## dems4me

jazz lady said:
			
		

> yes




The question wasn't aimed at you...


----------



## jazz lady

dems4me said:
			
		

> The question wasn't aimed at you...


I know.   

But it was too open a shot not to take it.


----------



## dems4me

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I know.
> 
> But it was too open a shot not to take it.


----------



## jazz lady

*dems*

I found you a new av, too.  Click on the picture to see the action.


----------



## dems4me

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I found you a new av, too.  Click on the picture to see the action.




  thanks... maybe in january I 'll switch it... 

Thanks!!  

Theonly thing is this one doesn't hang off of trees... it lives on the floor of my barn


----------



## pixiegirl

dems4me said:
			
		

> Actually that kind of reminds me of a joke I played on about 4 or 5 older manly man friends I was hanging out with at pool league several years ago ...... I went to the zoo with my ex fiance' for fun and I ended up taking  lots of pictures of the animals.
> 
> Welll during the downtime at the pool hall, while other players were shooting we were all just sitting around and I decided to pull out the pictures.... I started talking about all these weird critters that were coming into my yard...and here -- LOOK!!! I have pictures of these...  and I would show them the picture and ask... WTF are these :shrug:
> 
> All of the men would make up some BS nonexistant animal instead of saying they didn't know... it was commical... one guy would say it's one of those ughh... such and suchs and haven't seem them in a while around here and then the other guys would all agree with whoever guessed or made something up first...... :
> 
> Then I showed them about 12 more criters pictures from the zoo, etc.... I was trying soooo hard not to laugh or say -- do you really think I'm an idiot :shrug:.. It was then that I realized I forgot to hide the picture of the dolphins  and the gig was up...  we all laughed about it and I still tease the guys about it...



That was a WONDERFUL story.


----------



## dems4me

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> That was a WONDERFUL story.




Thanks   I just about spit my beer through my nose when them daymn'd dolphin picks came up out of nowhere...    I was wondering how long and how many animals these guys can bs.... one guy said... that looks like one of those monkey animals... but it's really not it's one of those ... ughh southern maryland rats or something or other. :  They were sooo serious.... and once they saw the dolphins they knew they had been had... 


I LOVE PRACTICAL JOKES!!!!


----------



## Pete

dems4me said:
			
		

> Actually that kind of reminds me of a joke I played on about 4 or 5 older manly man friends I was hanging out with at pool league several years ago ...... I went to the zoo with my ex fiance' for fun and I ended up taking  lots of pictures of the animals.
> 
> Welll during the downtime at the pool hall, while other players were shooting we were all just sitting around and I decided to pull out the pictures.... I started talking about all these weird critters that were coming into my yard...and here -- LOOK!!! I have pictures of these...  and I would show them the picture and ask... WTF are these :shrug:
> 
> All of the men would make up some BS nonexistant animal instead of saying they didn't know... it was commical... one guy would say it's one of those ughh... such and suchs and haven't seem them in a while around here and then the other guys would all agree with whoever guessed or made something up first...... :
> 
> Then I showed them about 12 more criters pictures from the zoo, etc.... I was trying soooo hard not to laugh or say -- do you really think I'm an idiot :shrug:.. It was then that I realized I forgot to hide the picture of the dolphins  and the gig was up...  we all laughed about it and I still tease the guys about it...


You hang with some really stupid people.


----------



## dems4me

Pete said:
			
		

> You hang with some really stupid people.




I know... kind of like the people I work with... 

j/k

Pete, these are old, proud men that would not admit they didn't know something to a younger girl is all... I found it quite amusing...


----------



## dems4me

appyday said:
			
		

> Pete that reminds me of some of my favorite sayings...remember
> 
> Birds of a feather.................
> 
> and the Apple don't fall far from the tree????




but Apple... I meant Appy...  I'm not a hen


----------



## Pete

dems4me said:
			
		

> I know... kind of like the people I work with...
> 
> j/k
> 
> Pete, these are old, proud men that would not admit they didn't know something to a younger girl is all... I found it quite amusing...


Young, old, rich, poor, stupidity knows no demographic.


----------



## pixiegirl

dems4me said:
			
		

> Thanks   I just about spit my beer through my nose when them daymn'd dolphin picks came up out of nowhere...    I was wondering how long and how many animals these guys can bs.... one guy said... that looks like one of those monkey animals... but it's really not it's one of those ... ughh southern maryland rats or something or other. :  They were sooo serious.... and once they saw the dolphins they knew they had been had...
> 
> 
> I LOVE PRACTICAL JOKES!!!!




It's a slow day.  May we have another?


----------



## dems4me

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> It's a slow day.  May we have another?




let me think of some... I have sooo many to choose from


----------



## dems4me

Pete said:
			
		

> This one time at Tard camp...........




don't stop baby !! do continue !! ... this one might turn me on....


----------



## Pete

dems4me said:
			
		

> don't stop baby !! do continue !! ... this one might turn me on....


OK, you watch your filthy mouth.  If your post gives me nightmares I will sue.


----------



## Pete

dems4me said:
			
		

> This one time at Tard Camp..........


STOP PLEASE STOP


----------



## dems4me

Pete said:
			
		

> I will sue.




oohhh baby.... keep talking legelese!!! ....


----------



## dgates

Government employees, perhaps?


----------



## PrepH4U

dgates said:
			
		

> Government employees, perhaps?


The one with the non climbing oppossum is from Crownsville.  shhhh try not to upset her!    
Seeing you are not here yet, if you google Crownsville Md you will understand what I mean.
http://www.washingtonpost.com/ac2/wp-dyn?pagename=article&contentId=A56051-2004Jan28&notFound=true


----------



## justhangn

PrepH4U said:
			
		

> The one with the non climbing oppossum is from Crownsville.  shhhh try not to upset her!




An escapee from the Renaissance festival??


----------



## PrepH4U

justhangn said:
			
		

> An escapee from the Renaissance festival??


Darn I did the google, and found out they closed that mental facility in July 2004.  Wow no wonder all the nuts are out on the loose!


----------



## justhangn

PrepH4U said:
			
		

> Darn I did the google, and found out they closed that mental facility in July 2004.  Wow no wonder all the nuts are out on the loose!


 Yeah, there were a couple hang'n around here just last night.


----------



## dems4me

justhangn said:
			
		

> Yeah, there were a couple hang'n around here just last night.





  at my place too!!!


----------



## jazz lady

dems4me said:
			
		

> at my place too!!!


That's the norm.


----------



## dems4me

jazz lady said:
			
		

> That's the norm.




  

btw, you laid a double yoked egg out in the barn yesterday  Let me know next time you want some fresh feed.  Thanks..


----------



## virgovictoria

justhangn said:
			
		

> Yeah.......go blow in her ear and give her a refill.


----------



## jazz lady

dems4me said:
			
		

> btw, you laid a double yoked egg out in the barn yesterday  Let me know next time you want some fresh feed. Thanks..


I wondered what happened to "the twins."    Did they go quickly?  Scrambled, fried, or over-easy?    

:meamie:


----------



## dems4me

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I wondered what happened to "the twins."    Did they go quickly?  Scrambled, fried, or over-easy?
> 
> :meamie:




refrigerated....


----------



## jazz lady

dems4me said:
			
		

> refrigerated....


Cryogenics, I hope.


----------



## dems4me

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Cryogenics, I hope.




I've decided I don't want for you to breed...


----------



## jazz lady

dems4me said:
			
		

> I've decided I don't want for you to breed...


As long as I can  I don't need to  ...


----------



## justhangn

jazz lady said:
			
		

> As long as I can  I don't need to  ...


 People put way too much emphasis on pro-creation......:shrug:


----------

